# OOPS. I sacrificed my wife's Hobie. She was a little unhappy.



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

So now you have the back story. We found a 88 on Craig's list that was twenty miles from our house. The hull is faded red but in great condition the motor is a Jonson 70, it runs but not good enough for me to let my wife solo so we are going to use our 08 50hp mercury from the dead Hobie. Unfortunately the guy that I bought the new Hobie from cut the seat of the sport console so I'm going to repair the console from the totaled Hobie. 

So far I've removed all hardware, sanded the outside, ground out all of the stress cracks and started glassing the inside of the CC.









Removed all hardware.









Sanding and grinding.









Glassing the seat back and bottom of CC.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> Thank goodness for sport consoles.


Hell yeah.  Glad to hear everyone's O.K.  Welcome to the crew, and the Hobie crowd on here will be looking forward to your 'new' skiff.

We're all guilty, but another kill switch reminder, folks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It will be fun to see how this one comes out! Hobie's are great boats.

If you didn't live so far away I would take the wrecked boat off your hands and rehab it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow crazy story. Its a good thing you thought so quickly in that situation!
One of the 1000 good things about a hobie is they can be had cheap!
Just out of curiosity what are you going to do with the wrecked boat?
I'm asking because forum member Gramps is doing a restoration on one right now and its missing the front hatch. If your willing to part with it I'm sure he would gladly compensate you for it


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I haven't figured out what I'm going with the old Hobie hull yet. I tried to pull the deck a week ago, the starboard side of the deck was knocked off the stringer up to the cut out for the control cables. The rest of the starboard stringer was still bonded. I tried everything to remove the deck in one peace but I resorted to the skill saw. I still haven't loosened the stern.

I'm thinking that if I can't remove the rest of the deck up in less than two pieces I'll sell the front hatch.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I got some more work done today, the wind is not helping wind is not helping my motivation tho. 

I glassed up the speaker holes even tho I'm going to put the speakers back in the same place. The existing holes were butchered so why not while I'm glassing everything else.










Glassed the stress crack in the seat.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Got a lot of work done on the CC and the replacement boat.









Glassed all of the holes in the dash.


















glassed the speaker holes









Ground the old fillet and built it back up









This is the new boat before I removed the engine and all of the deck hardware 









Everything removed from the deck


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

My wife wanted to keep the bow rail from the old boat because it had a lower profile but she didn't like the stern rails on the new boat. So she told me to make them lower.

















I cut off 4" off the bottom









Mills the base plates off the cut pieces









Welded them back on









Test fit, looks better


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

This is what the rails looked like before the mod


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You look like a Mad Scientist working away on your newest creation! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Crazy. I have become a kill switch addict. I have to have it on, and I am the worst person to have on your boat if you dont want to wear it.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

> You look like a Mad Scientist working away on your newest creation!   [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


No, just a Super Scientist.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet, as everyone knows I'm not a fan of the rails but I will say they look a lot better after you shortened them.
Boats coming along sweet


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

The weather has slowed me down. We had two days below freezing so I had a LP heater going full force so I can glass. But then it warmed up so we've had two days of 100% humidity so I'm trying to get all of the moisture out with the heaters. I'm not giving up just because the weather hates boat repairers.

This is all that I've gotten done.

Ground out all of the stress cracks. Not really stress cracks but pour lamination, every crack was due to an air bubble in the glass. Whoever laminated the port side did a great job but the starboard side laminator must have been high.














































Glassed up all of the ground out spots.



















Glassed the bow light socket.










Sanded all of the repairs.














































Looking forward to all the rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Got a new under deck poly tank (17 gallons).










Measured and cut the deck, lots of room. Our old Hobie had 5" wide foam stringers, this boat has glass stringer that are only 1/8 thick.










The two bulkheads were broken away from the hull and were just 1/2" foam with woven roving.










The drain hole was glassed over making it dam water in the bow of the boat.










I've got the tank where I want it, now I've got to replace the two bulkheads. The plan is to have the fill and the vent come up under the seat of the CC.










My plan is to have the fill come out at an angle on the back side of the seat. Been looking for some photos of recessed wall gas fills but haven't found any yet.

It's amazing how different the construction is between the two hulls. I think that if I was on this hull during the collision I probably would have been in worse shape.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Winters killed my motivation so we ordered  the custom color gellcoat for the hull to get this project under way agen.

The hull is going to be two tone, garnet sides and white bottom with clear over both.

We talked about gold flake but we didn't know if it would turn out looking too much like a bass boat.


















Got the Cup Gun on sale, hope it works good with the Duratec.
At least it will be easy to clean!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Replaced all of the bulkheads with a mat, roving, mat, roving and mat sandwich. 





































The new bulkheads weighed the same as the old ones, hopefully the new bulkheads will work better.

Working on installing the gas tank and replacing the deck so I can flip it and start spraying the hull.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking good Squid!

Sorry to hear about the accident but glad everyone is okay!

May be a silly question but are you repairing the cracks/lamination issues with mat and then sanding off the non-glassed fibers? 

I'm a bit surprised you are going with the sport consoles, those buggers are huge. But dern cool!  Looking forward to the rest of the build.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Gramps, I think that you're asking about the areas that I ground out stress cracks. If so, I ground out the stress cracks until I didn't see white glass and instead of cutting mat to the contour of the ground area that had varying depths I pulled the mat apart and packed the holes. After the patch hardened I just sanded everything flush.

I know that every one on this forum likes to replace the sport console with an after market CC. But this is my wife's boat and she likes the sport CC. She uses the the boat to take the kids to Crab Island when I'm offshore, exploring back country in the Keys, and trailering it to regattas. I think that the tall skinny CC on our razor looks silly and I'm replacing the cooler with a bench cooler that is screwed down and will not come loose in a turn so we don't have another driver ejected from the boat.

Your kiwi grip job looks awesome, how much Kiwi Grip did you use?


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Squid, your boats are cool, but your family sounds amazing. 
I can't wait to get my boat going again to take my daughter out.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's it Squid. I'd never seen the stuffed mat stress crack repair method. But then I've only worked with epoxy & my Hobie is the first "big" project. Thanks for the explanation.

I used just under 2 quarts of KiwiGrip.  There are some thin areas I need to touch up but so far very impressed with it.  Just make sure you do some test panels for coverage & texture prior to applying on the boat.   As for the stock colors, they seems to be pretty true to the color on my computer monitor. Cool thing about Kiwi is the ability to have the paint shop custom tint!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks PG, my daughter wants her own boat so I'm looking for a Pram to teach her how to sail. 


Thanks Gramps, I was going to buy a gallon!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

How not to replace the deck and how I should have done it in the first place.









I tried to attach a lip under the deck to support the cutout.









Screwed it down and waited over night to bond, woke up to see if it worked and was disappointed. 









Started over and cut away the foam to expose the bottom layer of glass.









Laid some mat. 
I found someone that has some foam core strips to fill the gap. Hopefully I'll get them tomorrow and finish the patch.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmni used your first method to hold the floor up and hav never had a problem with it. I did all four sides though.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I wanted to support it on all four sides but the way the factory attached the deck to the stringers there was all sorts of stuff that I would have to grind off. I stood in the middle and jumped up and down like a idiot this morning and didn't feel any movement. Plus Ill rest better with this method too.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I finally sealed up Pandora's box. 

Having a 17gal tank below the deck is worth all the work. Before we had a 6gal under the seat and an extra 6gall siting on the stern. It was a run one tank dry and then run the other tank straight back to base, operation befor.









Got some foam scraps from the Freeport boat yard, worked great as filler.









Glassed it.









Faired it.

Still can't wait to flip this boat and start working on the hull.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking great!
Yea on mine I ground the stuff off of the other 2 sides for the hatch lips. I was pretty set on having it removable, but otherwise perfer glassing it in for strength.
What method did you use to bolt/strap/hold the fuel tank down? That wae my biggest conflict
Haha pandoras box, that ain't no lie


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

We got the tank with everything you need to hook it up for 200. It came with aluminum clamps that would screw directly down into the hull. That was not an option so I thought about glassing something that I could screw into but I just glassed over the flange on the clamps.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Got a break in the weather this weekend and got some more work done.

Sanded the bottom with 60 grit to remove the bulk of the gel coat and sanded over that with 120 grit to smooth out the leftover gel coat.









A friend of mine offered to let me use his garage to spray the boat. So one bottle of rum later we got all the tarps up and everything ready to spray. Didn't spray it that night because of the humidity and maybe the bottle rum too.









I sprayed the bottom the next day. Unfortunately I didn't stick to my original plan of spraying one part Duratec and one part gel coat. I seen too many post online talking about spraying a 75/25 for your base and then spray 50/50. So I tried it, The 75/25 Orange peeled just like 100% gel coat so I've got some sanding to do.









Next time I'm just going to stick to a 50/50 mix and not have to do so much sanding


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea 50/50 always for me.
So are going a 2 tone color scheme?
We need more update pictures


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

eh, looks good from here 


Squid - did you get the dimensions for the tank? I'd like to put one in the floor of mine but have no idea what will fit.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Just asking a question here, but can you successfully shoot duratec/gelcoat smoothly with a dump gun? I thought it was supposed to be shot with an HVLP type gun with a larger tip like 2.0+? Again, I am just asking for knowledge not criticising.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Cut, we are going with a white bottom garnet sides and gold vinyl. Go Noles!

Gramps, I'll find the info on the tank tonight.

Buck, Duratec shoots nice and smoth with a 1/16 or 3/32 nozzle not the standard 3/16 nozzle. The Duratec does most of the work and the dump gun lays it down fast and cleans up fast. Below is a plug that I shot with the dump gun. The plug has PVA over it but you can see that it's nice and smoth and I didn't sand it before applying the PVA.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

That is awesome that it lays out like that. I need to get a couple of smaller tips for the gun! Looks great and Thanks!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Gramps, this is the tank that I bought.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MTB7LU/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I don't think this tank will work with out a Center Console because the fill and the vent barbs stand up straight. I cut two holes in the deck for the fill and vent hose, the line out is a 90. 

The two hulls that I have, have diffident distances between stringers. The first boat has foam stringers with a distance of 20.5" at the bottom and 8" between deck and hull. The second boat has glass stringers with a distance of 27" at the bottom of the stringer.

I'll take some pix of the inside of the old boat and post them.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! It looks like the 12gal tank will fit between my stringers & frames without the need to rebuild. I'm going to add a grab rail / cooler rack along with a small storage console that will house the fill & vent lines.

Thanks again and keep us updated as you go!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I sanded most of the Orange peal yesterday, still have a small spot leftover to sand today. I didn't take any pix but its looking good. If doesn't rain I might get to shoot the Garnet on the sides.

I do have a video of the Razor. Joe spliced the engine harness under the deck with automotive parts at the factory. So we had to redo all of the wiring with marine parts. Just more crappy workmen ship from Razor.   

This is me having fun in the pond after fixing the wiring problem.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

should of had someone on a tube..


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

what size motor is that on your RAZOR?


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Yamaha 60HP four stroke


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

do you like the center console setup on the Razor power skiff? My Hobie has the sit in console, it takes up alot of room, and plus I can't stand up and drive the boat. I would love to switch to a center console setup much like the Razor.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

The razor CC is narrow and tall making it good for standing up but awkward sitting down. There's only enough room for two batteries so not much storage in side. The sport CC is bulky but you can store the gas tank, battery and other stuff under the seats. It is a pain getting out of the sport CC fast and the back rest doesn't double as a leaning post. Cruising, the sport CC wins with a comfortable seat but being able to walk around is nice especially if you're pulling up crab pots or some other type of work.

I'd like to find the Hobie fishermen CC for one of my boats but they are rarely up for sale.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ignore the tall azz Tropic 85qt in the pic.  It will throw you off bad and was in the boat to get it out of the garage floor.  This little console is perfect for sitting on a normal height cooler (currently yeti 50) or standing.  I picked it up on ebay for $199 WITH FREE SHIPPING and they are still available.  It came as a bare console so you can rig it however you like. I had access to a sport console but it just took up too much floor space for my liking.  Thought it may be something you might want to look at.

Mike








http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae193/junkin35/skiff%20pics/IMG_1942.jpg[/IMG]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I like that CC, not too tall but wider and deeper.

I've got the idea in the back of my head on how to build a CC that will have some of the lines that the sport CC has but the same foot print as Junkin's CC. But it will cost more than $199 to build.

Is that a Cobia tower or a poling platform? I think the camera angel makes it look huge.

How does the Hobie handle while you're poling it.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Laughed so hard that I spit Coke across my desk.... Cobia tower. The platform came off a big Texas scooter and was built to clear a 150 on a big jackplate. Since that pic over a year ago it has been cut down 14" and now sits just above the Honda 50. I'll take a few pics this weekend of the boat in its current form so you can see how the console fits with a normal size cooler and a person standing.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I only pole two boats regularly, the Hobie and a Caiman. The Hobie doesn't pole too bad and definitely gets the job done........ a Caiman it is not.
That being said, I cross a lot of big open water and value aside, if I could only have one skiff to do it all...... I'd take my Hobie.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hahaha cobia tower...
There's a members Hobie build on here that had a custom mini tower made for his hobie, probably like 10 pages back
Sweet boat though


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I haven't got any crazy progress done on the Hobie.

I did sand the orange peal off over the course of the week. It only took two and a half hours to sand but every thing that could slow me down did, running out of sanding pads, T-ball games, working late, and the weather.

Sat I wiped the hull with acetone three times, taped up the sides and wated for the weather to get better. The high was only 64 with humidity of 75. Not the most ideal of conditions but I shot 64oz of 50/50 mix and luck was on my side.









Turned out nice and smooth, there's some spots that need some sanding but nothing to serious.










The weather today is crud so nothing going on until the weather clears up.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lookin sweet!


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Just shot the first layer of garnet, still a little transparent.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Second coat, now it's opaque.










This is the first coat on the CC.










I'm having so much fun spraying this boat, I'm glad I took off work today.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

oooh that is purdy!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Squid, that's just the buzz your catching.
Put on a mask lol


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Just a couple of pix at the end of the day.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Squid, I'll make a deal with you.  Come up to LA for a week and make my ugly duckling look like that and I'll put you on enough 30-40 inch redfish that you want to go home!!!!!!

;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dayyyyuuumm


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Junkin, you know that all we would do is fish. Besides you would have to get gramps to put Down your kiwi grip too.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Hey Squid, I'll make a deal with you.  Come up to LA for a week and make my ugly duckling look like that and I'll put you on enough 30-40 inch redfish that you want to go home!!!!!!
> 
> ;D


Offer open to me?
I'll awlgrip yours, hell I might redo mine in awlgrip just for shits and giggles


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hell yes! Let's just have a HPS convention in NOLA!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Hell yes!  Let's just have a HPS convention in NOLA!



Mmmmm crawfish and AndyGator, I'm IN!  Just need someone to be the DD or I'll have to sleep in the boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm guessing La is closer to Texas than South Fl


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

How many fuel drums you think it would take to just cut across the Gulf?

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Now were talkin


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm guessing the my 50hp drinks 2.6 GPM. That's a lot of gass, we can put horse saddles on 55gal drums and ride them all the way to NOLA.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squid, no way 2.6 GPM. You must mean 2.6 MPG? At least I hope........


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh yeah Squid, my wife informed me last night we are going to visit her Aunt/Uncle for Memorial Day weekend and maybe a couple extra days.   They live about a mile from BPS in Destin.  Maybe a small HPS meet up could happen.  And if you've got other plans........... you can just tell me where to go fish!
[smiley=1-hypno.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I'm guessing the my 50hp drinks 2.6 GPM. That's a lot of gass, we can put horse saddles on 55gal drums and ride them all the way to NOLA.


No you meant 2.6 gallons per hour
Hell, my thirsty fuel leaking old johnson 70 still gets 6mpg cruise


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, not GPM but the MPG is high because I was trying to use a map to calculate MPG and I'm a lookiy loo so even if I travel from one point the other my actual track would be a zig zag. It's aggravating when you've been on the hill for so long. I got the 40hp tuned up on the black Hobie and the trim relay went to $hit. First down and then up, within 10 min. Not sure if it was a bat issue. The power terminal doesn't come straight off the bat so it might be coming of a V regulator, still need to find the part number from the component that it's hooked to. I used two DPDT relays to raise and lower the foot, it works but I hope I'm not over volting or amping the pump.

Junkin, Memorial Day would be a great HPS meet! The fishing in the bay, inshore and off shore is great. And if you don't catch anything to eat I'll show you where to catch the best buzz.

We need a HPS meet, the only problem is we all live in great spots that offer something to the HPS and traveling with a HPS in tow you don't notice a drop in GPM. So let's make it happen!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Squid, Dude.... now you mean MPG. Miles Per Gallon. You killing me! Like ball peen and roofing tacks to da nuts, killing me.
But I'll see you in late May regardless and I'll be sure to wear my, "Huked un fonix wurkd fur me!" shirt.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

GMH, GPM, GPK....the real question is how much alcohol would YOU consume during that trip across the gulf! lol
Squid, the garnet looks good on that skiff.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oysta, I like the way you think!

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

So how's your addiction coming along?


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Summer finally arrived, so I haven't done much on the skiff. Our nine day federal snapper season means I'll get some work done after the short season is over. Too many snappers not enough days.


I did get the hull sanded, compounded, buffed and waxed.


















My wife thought this would be cool for the forum so she made a sign.









I don't have any pix of it righted but it looks like a brand new hull.

I still have a few hrs of prep before I spray the inside, Nothing big just sanding. So close yet lack of motivation makes it so far away.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess its easy to not have motivation when you own 10 other boats, 3 of them being the same hull.
Between all the trailers, boats, cars and all your work stuff the tag office must be an all day event for you once a year ;D
all kidding aside the boat looks really good.


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, the tag office is a nightmare. 

Maybe posting these pictures of us flipping the hull will get me motivated.



















No, I'm tired just looking at this.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome!
Thats the only way to do it.
I had to do it by myself lol.
end over end is easier than side to side


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice job on the hull. You live right down the street from my friend. He's on the inside corner


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just noticed another one of these bad boys for sale on the Pensacola c-list. Wish I could get her myself, but figured someone here at MS would appreciate her. Might as well try to keep her in the family, so to speak. Probably won't last long. Here's the link........Is this a good price for one of this style/vintage?

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4496294553.html


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice boat but you can find them with a running motor for 1500.00 to 2500.00 all year long. Plus I never like paying for other peoples mod installs. That's just me though.

I actually had three more guys lined up to flip the boat, I do things like the Egyptians.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That would be a really good buy for $3500ish


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

This is one mod I've been working on that I think all Hobie Skiff owners will like.

In the past I've had speakers mounted on the sides of the CC, the problem is when your running you have to crank up the volume until the speaker distorts just to hear some music. The concave shape of the bow doesn't allow flush mounting for speaker to point back as your driving. So this is my mod that will allow you to listen to music while your running with out having to crank up the volume to much.










I pulled the bow cap out of the wrecked Hobie and sprayed it with PVA, laid up some glass and made a back for the plug.
















Cut out speaker mounts.








Used one of my wife's old fleece to make fillets.








Coated with resin and glass.








Started fine tuning with filler.
























The speaker actually mounts further to the left but I only have two hands. 
I'm going to make a mold for each side.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good idea!
I wanted to put some courtesy deck lights there but those areas are filled with foam on my boat and I can't get to the backside of them


----------



## Hunter1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool ideas, with speaker positioning


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm just a little upset you didn't make a mold so you could pop me a set! Not cool. ;D


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok, I haven't done anything with the hobie in the last five months. I'd like to blame it on the ankle that I broke but that's been healed for some while. So pulled the hobie out of the hangar and sprayed the deck white. Hope to lay down the nonskid tonight.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet
i was wondering what happened to you
i remember when i was at that same stage. Thats about where the build really starts coming together quick


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, I hope it starts moving faster.

The gellcoat was still tacky to the touch last night so I didn't get any thing done until today.










Taped everything up but I should have used paper on the walls too. The roller tends to sling the kiwi grip more than I though it would but I just got careful toward the edges.



















Put the kiwi grip down but it's 60 out and it's not drying as fast as I would like it to.

I need to get the engin on a hoist tonight and run all of the cables when the grip drys


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice. A couple of halogen work light or a couple guys and a couple heat guns will get that paint kicked real quick. Been there done that


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Got enough work done on the Hobie to take her fore a sea trial. Actually my wife decided to help put the boat back together sense all of the fiberglass work is done.



























I decided to put the battery below deck to free up some room.


















I didn't want to drill through the CC so I made these blocks out of leftover filler and glass.

Still need to mount the switches for the nav lights and bilge pump.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Wow, just picked up this thread. If I would have known this was a pro restore I would have subscribed a year ago. Great tips on the small dump gun tips and duratec.


----------



## Muskrat80 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice project squid! I have a question for you; how much gel and duratec did you use when redoing the hull? 

And I'm guessing it took 2 quarts for the non skid? 

Thanks!


----------



## snark (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the boat. I used to have an Omni hull and sold it when we moved years ago. Going to find another one soon. Got a question for you. I see you added a forward hatch between the anchor locker and the console. How much room is there between the deck and the centerline of the hull. I know the V is strong there. Just wondering how much usable space is there. And what are you doing with it?


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

I used two gallons of white and one of garnet. I didn't use the clear so I'll have to find a project for it. I used just under a half gallon of kiwi grip.


The front hatch has enough room for a battery, anchor, and more room to spear. I would suggest putting a bow locker if you have fiberglass stringers. I don't know how much room you would have on a hobie that has foam stringers.


----------



## Muskrat80 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info. When you say bow locker, do you mean in addition to the front hatch. as in on the floor?

I recently picked up a 12x15 hatch in excellent condition that I am considering using for the floor between the console and the bow hatch-or I may mount it between the seat and console and put my battery below deck. Not sure. I'm 320lbs and the deck does not flex a bit with my big arse in the boat, so I don't want to do anything that might compromise the rigidity of the floor.


----------



## howl (Jul 1, 2015)

Read the whole thing. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

